
Show HN: Discover full CS curriculums for aspiring developers - VvdHout
https://courseroot.com/cs-curriculums/
======
jpizza
This is a nicely designed site. The problem I have with this information is
there is so many paths and classes to take for computer science. I have
started teachyourselfcs and gotten through one chapter of the book. I have
done CS50x. I have completed the MIT introductory course. I feel as if I am
stuck in a introductory programmer hell with no direction because there are
million different branches on the tree. What I seek is mentorship of where to
go and what to choose. Yes this is asking for someone to give up there time to
help me. However, a site that matches beginners with a personal tutor for free
just for guidance and code reviews would be amazing. Again, the free part is a
lot to ask but I am an idealist for this post.

~~~
csisnett
Don't study a whole cs curriculum unless you can afford to self study for
years, instead make projects learn algorithms and data structures and apply
for jobs. People with cs degrees also have to build things and practice
algorithms/ mock interviews to get a job so do that!

~~~
VvdHout
+1

If you do not have the time, it does seem indeed best to focus on practical
experience, so you can really just get stuff done quickly.

Thanks for sharing.

------
kevintb
A $65,000/year CS degree from Stanford is not a typical CS degree, and I find
it misleading to compare that next to a coursera education or a “free” github
readme full of links.

~~~
VvdHout
Hi Kevin,

Thanks for taking the time to comment.

You are right, it is on the expensive side. We just wanted to showcase the
best CS college degrees were someone to decide to make the commitment to
college (most are relatively expensive). But you are absolutely right in that
there are definitely other options that are less expensive.

Would you maybe like to see a tab or something that would show more college
options?

------
wprapido
Brilliant is an understatement

~~~
VvdHout
Great to hear you like it! Mind sharing what you think is great and what could
be better?

Thanks for sharing!

